# Prewar Serial Number Guide almost complete, need a couple letters "J and K"



## Djshakes (Mar 10, 2013)

I have been compiling this list forever (not as diligently in the last couple years) so it is time to get this out there. I have a small gap.  Does anyone have any 35 or 36 serial numbers you can send?  My charts end at J1xxx for 1935 and picks up at L2825 for 1936. If you have anything in between and can positively identify the date based on components let me know!  K letters would be very useful to close the gap.  The list isn't going to be perfect but a damn good guide.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 10, 2013)

Good to see you getting back into the bike thing Tim...


----------



## jpromo (Mar 11, 2013)

Ah, I've got what I know to be a '35 ladies Schwinn B-3. I shall have to get the serial for your database.


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 11, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Ah, I've got what I know to be a '35 ladies Schwinn B-3. I shall have to get the serial for your database.




Yes please


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 13, 2013)

Any K serial numbers would be great!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Tim,
    Just curious if you have collaborated with Phil Marshall, John Polizzi, or possibly Roland Culberson. I believe all of these guys (and probably others) have been collecting pre-war Schwinn #s for a while. John was going to publish but then decided to hold off for some reason. Just a thought. A comprehensive list  would be a tremendous asset to the hobby. V/r Shawn


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 14, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Tim,
> Just curious if you have collaborated with Phil Marshall, John Polizzi, or possibly Roland Culberson. I believe all of these guys (and probably others) have been collecting pre-war Schwinn #s for a while. John was going to publish but then decided to hold off for some reason. Just a thought. A comprehensive list  would be a tremendous asset to the hobby. V/r Shawn




I haven't. I don't have their contact info.  I have almost all the letters except the early K. Basically the gap between 35 and 36.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll send an email later. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 14, 2013)

*cool additions to list*

Would be when certain things changed during production and one year only stuff along with serial numbers


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 14, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Would be when certain things changed during production and one year only stuff along with serial numbers




I have some of that stuff to go along with the serials.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Mar 14, 2013)

I thought I had one that was a K, but I went and checked and it was a G
If you still want the info for the list, I'll give it to you anyway.


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 14, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> I thought I had one that was a K, but I went and checked and it was a G
> If you still want the info for the list, I'll give it to you anyway.




Sure, anything helps.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey Tim,
   Just curious when your list starts. Do you begin with the ballooners (1933) or are you trying to go back to 1895? V/r Shawn


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 14, 2013)

Ballooners, mainly 35 and up. It seems pre 35 were only numbers.   I have early 35's starting with "A" with actual dates stamped by the serial (6, "June", 1935). Thanks to Zeeb.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks,
   The reason I asked was concerning the motorbikes (B10Es, B9s) that I was told a five digit # was '33 and a six digit # was 34. Can anyone here confirm or deny? V/r Shawn


----------



## REC (Mar 14, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks,
> The reason I asked was concerning the motorbikes (B10Es, B9s) that I was told a five digit # was '33 and a six digit # was 34. Can anyone here confirm or deny? V/r Shawn




Yes. I have one of each - '33 & '34 B-10. 5 digits on the first, 6 on the second. Since the photos, I found a set of chrome drop centers for the '34, it looks a lot better with them, but I still need to switch the hubs in. 






 

REC


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

REC said:


> Yes. I have one of each - '33 & '34 B-10. 5 digits on the first, 6 on the second. Since the photos, I found a set of chrome drop centers for the '34, it looks a lot better with them, but I still need to switch the hubs in.
> 
> View attachment 88286View attachment 88287
> 
> REC




Sweet B10Es Roland! Of all my bikes the B10E is probably the most fun bike to ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 24, 2017)

Djshakes said:


> I have been compiling this list forever (not as diligently in the last couple years) so it is time to get this out there. I have a small gap.  Does anyone have any 35 or 36 serial numbers you can send?  My charts end at J1xxx for 1935 and picks up at L2825 for 1936. If you have anything in between and can positively identify the date based on components let me know!  K letters would be very useful to close the gap.  The list isn't going to be perfect but a damn good guide.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 24, 2017)

Djshakes said:


> I have been compiling this list forever (not as diligently in the last couple years) so it is time to get this out there. I have a small gap.  Does anyone have any 35 or 36 serial numbers you can send?  My charts end at J1xxx for 1935 and picks up at L2825 for 1936. If you have anything in between and can positively identify the date based on components let me know!  K letters would be very useful to close the gap.  The list isn't going to be perfect but a damn good guide.



View attachment 426954 View attachment 426955 View attachment 426956 View attachment 426957


----------



## Dgoldman (Feb 24, 2017)

Djshakes said:


> I have been compiling this list forever (not as diligently in the last couple years) so it is time to get this out there. I have a small gap.  Does anyone have any 35 or 36 serial numbers you can send?  My charts end at J1xxx for 1935 and picks up at L2825 for 1936. If you have anything in between and can positively identify the date based on components let me know!  K letters would be very useful to close the gap.  The list isn't going to be perfect but a damn good guide.



I believe my "C" model to be a 36.
Q 7893

Any info on my serial number would be much appreciated. Thanks! Robbie


----------

